# Trazodone



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

I`ve had no success with medication at all mate.

Tried Cipramol Citalopram anti depressent for 8months nothing just felt more dp`d and more anxious in turn with even weirder thoughts than normal lol.

Effexor anti depressant was also ineffective for me tried for 6 months and again weird thoughts got weirder and more anxiety.

Tried for a few months with 1 other thing can`t remember what it was called but it was solely for anxiety and it made me have about 10 panic attacks in the time i took it... so either medication and me don`t go  or i`ve been very unlucky


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

In saying that i tried reverse therapy its a cognitive based therapy and it worked well it gave me confidence that i COULD do things which i thought would be far too much for me to handle and my dp to handle and currently doing the linden method which coupled with the therapy is helping to great lengths i`d say even the most even tho i spent ?100 on the package (don`t like ebooks i prefer a solid package to sit and read and feel just so it appears almost real) and ?2000 on cog therapy lol.


----------



## mybrainhurts (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been taking it for a few years now. 50mg at night to help me sleep. It knocks me right out with no side effects.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

i take 250 mg of trazodone at night for anxiety and depression. still anxious. but somehow calmer. its strange. feeling sedated and fatigued a little bit.

Over all it is the best med i have ever tolerated. Ever. and i have taken alot before.

I am slowly gaining a couple extra pounds, though, and am concerned about water retension or just plain old weight gain. I wonder if it could be a side effect. Also I have fatigue. plus i freak sort of everytime i take a pill. i dont know what it could be doing and think its changing me somehow i get freaked.


----------

